# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات SARAS BOXES HWK  مساعدة من فضلكم

## yaqine

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  اخوانى الاعزاء البوكس عندمااعمل له كونكت يبدء في الاشتغال  تم يتوقف

----------


## sab_bane

أخي يجب عليك العمل بأخر اصدار من ufs panel      Click to Download    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## yaqine

شكرا اخي الكريم جاري التحميل

----------


## yaqine

ارجو من الاخ الكريم شرح اللطريقة وشكرا

----------


## sab_bane

سأقوم ب الشرح إن شاء الله

----------


## sab_bane

أخي أعتدر فقطعة hwk مضروبة عندي لا  أستطيع عمل شرح عليها

----------


## راشدمحمد

اخى اولا تسطيب البرنامج بدون ماتعمل دخول  ثم توصل البوكس ليتم التعرف ان لم يكن معرف من قبل .ثم تفتح  UFS_Panelمرة اخري وتسطب مرة ثانية راح تظهرلك 3خيارات اشر على الخيار الاول لتكوين الملفات المطلوبة-بعد ان يكتمل وانت رافع الاشارةعن(لنش) بعد ان يكتمل وفي سطح المكتب افتح الدرايفر تبع البرنامج_اعتقد الان اضيف في التحديث تلقائيا -ارجع مرة اخرى من سطح المكتب او من سراسوفت داخل البروغرام فايل افتح UFS_Panelوانت فاتح النت اعمل الخطوات التاية
1. [Check Box]
2. [Update Box]
3. [Check Box]
4. [Check Server]
5. [Install]

----------


## yaqine

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم قد تمت الظريقة بنجاح ولك جزيل الشكر

----------

